# Has anybody had Campylobacter food poisoning followed by ibs?



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Hello,I contracted Campylobacter food poisoning 7 months agao in April and was wondering if anyone out there has developed ibs after Campylobacter, I was given two lots of antibiotics and was very ill, I am much better now but have to take immodium every day and the pain in the morning when I first wake up is very strong, brings tears to my eyes on many mornings, I am just hoping it will go away, I do treat my guts as ibs and eat the correct foods ( well try) and just drink water and peppermint tea, if anyone can add to this post, if you have contracted food pois and had similar experiences, I would like to hear from you, had lots of blood tests, waiting a colonoscopy.Thanks, Sam.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sam, this is known that a person can later be shown to develop IBS after Campylobacter. ITs called PI IBS. A lot of research has been done since they first started to make the connections. IT is not just specific to Campylobacter either, but bacteria and parasites and quite possibly now some viruses.IT is a complicated process how thois comes about. The infection can inflame the intestines and when the intial pathogen is resolved, it leaves cellular changes in the gut that are involved in gut function. More is known since these were written, but worth reading these.Post Infectious IBS http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med..._infectious.htm http://www.julies-story.org/med-upd/ibsibd/inflamiupd.htm I developed IBS after dysentary from water in Mexico. Although I still might have been predisposed to it, I am pretty sure that was the intial starting point or at least sent it over the top. I know quite a bit about this and have quite a bit of info.By the way where in the UK do you live, anywhere near Warrington, by any chance?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sam, this is known that a person can later be shown to develop IBS after Campylobacter. ITs called PI IBS. A lot of research has been done since they first started to make the connections. IT is not just specific to Campylobacter either, but bacteria and parasites and quite possibly now some viruses.IT is a complicated process how thois comes about. The infection can inflame the intestines and when the intial pathogen is resolved, it leaves cellular changes in the gut that are involved in gut function. More is known since these were written, but worth reading these.Post Infectious IBS http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med..._infectious.htm http://www.julies-story.org/med-upd/ibsibd/inflamiupd.htm I developed IBS after dysentary from water in Mexico. Although I still might have been predisposed to it, I am pretty sure that was the intial starting point or at least sent it over the top. I know quite a bit about this and have quite a bit of info.By the way where in the UK do you live, anywhere near Warrington, by any chance?


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks I will read through the links later, most helpful, are you recovered now? Sorry to hear of your tummy upset in mexico.I am in lots of pain that usually come on after I eat, for example now after my dinner, I am very careful what I eat too, I will enquire about the p botics too, sounds like I need some to replace the flora.I am about an hours and half drive from Warrington! Why do you ask?Never been to the States, but hope to get once I get over this mountain!Thanks, Sam.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks I will read through the links later, most helpful, are you recovered now? Sorry to hear of your tummy upset in mexico.I am in lots of pain that usually come on after I eat, for example now after my dinner, I am very careful what I eat too, I will enquire about the p botics too, sounds like I need some to replace the flora.I am about an hours and half drive from Warrington! Why do you ask?Never been to the States, but hope to get once I get over this mountain!Thanks, Sam.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sam, I will go over the Warrington connection very soon, but first check out the links.It maybe very helpful for you to start probiotics at this stage in the game. The sooner the better perhaps. You might try the digestive advantage mentioned here. I have had IBS 33years.I am in remission.The "ACT" of eating can trigger IBS and its not Always the foods, but certainly food problems can also trigger symptoms, but foods don't cause all this in IBS. Tere is something called the gastro colonic responce and in IBS that makes a difference when you eat. I will explain that more for you.Some of this is really complex and I don't want to hit you to hard at once with technical information, but go more slowly.There are somethings to do and try that might give you a much better chance of trying to treat it early and have a better outcome, then someone with long term IBS for complex reasons.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sam, I will go over the Warrington connection very soon, but first check out the links.It maybe very helpful for you to start probiotics at this stage in the game. The sooner the better perhaps. You might try the digestive advantage mentioned here. I have had IBS 33years.I am in remission.The "ACT" of eating can trigger IBS and its not Always the foods, but certainly food problems can also trigger symptoms, but foods don't cause all this in IBS. Tere is something called the gastro colonic responce and in IBS that makes a difference when you eat. I will explain that more for you.Some of this is really complex and I don't want to hit you to hard at once with technical information, but go more slowly.There are somethings to do and try that might give you a much better chance of trying to treat it early and have a better outcome, then someone with long term IBS for complex reasons.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the links, I have printed pages off and keep reading over, it seems I need to start the P straight away, will go down to the chemist tomorrow.The pain is really in the morning, when the colon wakes up, its agony, I think myself quite lucky reading how bad some people are after compylobact some are left disabled, and in a bad way, I am trying to live normally but all journeys are planned in advance with escape routes etc, I am an antique jewellery dealer and its hard as the fairs start very early in the morning (5 am)and this is my worst time, I try not worry too much! But I am sure you know what I mean......Thanks for the links, I have found them very helpful, your ibs website is on my favourites too.Can you drink alcohol now and eat every day foods or do you stil have to watch what you eat?Sam.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the links, I have printed pages off and keep reading over, it seems I need to start the P straight away, will go down to the chemist tomorrow.The pain is really in the morning, when the colon wakes up, its agony, I think myself quite lucky reading how bad some people are after compylobact some are left disabled, and in a bad way, I am trying to live normally but all journeys are planned in advance with escape routes etc, I am an antique jewellery dealer and its hard as the fairs start very early in the morning (5 am)and this is my worst time, I try not worry too much! But I am sure you know what I mean......Thanks for the links, I have found them very helpful, your ibs website is on my favourites too.Can you drink alcohol now and eat every day foods or do you stil have to watch what you eat?Sam.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the links, I have printed pages off and keep reading over, it seems I need to start the P straight away, will go down to the chemist tomorrow.The pain is really in the morning, when the colon wakes up, its agony, I think myself quite lucky reading how bad some people are after compylobact some are left disabled, and in a bad way, I am trying to live normally but all journeys are planned in advance with escape routes etc, I am an antique jewellery dealer and its hard as the fairs start very early in the morning (5 am)and this is my worst time, I try not worry too much!The imodium help big time - But I am sure you know what I mean......Thanks for the links, I have found them very helpful, your ibs website is on my favourites too.Can you drink alcohol now and eat every day foods or do you stil have to watch what you eat?Sam.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the links, I have printed pages off and keep reading over, it seems I need to start the P straight away, will go down to the chemist tomorrow.The pain is really in the morning, when the colon wakes up, its agony, I think myself quite lucky reading how bad some people are after compylobact some are left disabled, and in a bad way, I am trying to live normally but all journeys are planned in advance with escape routes etc, I am an antique jewellery dealer and its hard as the fairs start very early in the morning (5 am)and this is my worst time, I try not worry too much!The imodium help big time - But I am sure you know what I mean......Thanks for the links, I have found them very helpful, your ibs website is on my favourites too.Can you drink alcohol now and eat every day foods or do you stil have to watch what you eat?Sam.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I don't drink much alcohol, never flipped over it much anyway, don't drink soda, but not much of a soda drinker anyway. I am also a chef as well as a webmaster and have been for over twenty years and have cooked for the President and eat quite a variety of foods, but some I still avoid or don't eat to much of or often.Pain in the mornings is common, in part from a stress hormone cortisol, which also helps you and your colon wake up. Because you have not had IBS long, you don't have the nerve fiber pathways to the brain imbedded as much yet.The reason I mentioned Warrington, is there is a expert there you should see for Clinical Gut specific Hypnotherapy for IBS. Clinical focused HT is one of if not the most effective treatment for IBS to date and works on maay levels of IBS, including foods and pain and global symptoms as well as anxiety, stress reduction, worry and fear as a side effect of the process.People wonder why do HT for IBS or was it HT to begin with, bt it is a very real treatment recommened by the Rome experts and British Soceithy of Gastroenterology for refractory IBS and will help from keeping the above mention nerve fiber and brain gut communications from increasing over time."Why Consider Hypnosis Treatment for IBS?by Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D.Hypnosis is only one of several approaches to treating irritable bowel syndrome and may not be the most suitable option for all patients (click here for discussion of treatment options for IBS). However, hypnosis treatment has some advantages which makes it an attractive option for many IBS sufferers with chronic and severe symptoms:- It is one of the most successful treatment approaches for chronic IBS. The response rate to treatment is 80% and better in most published studies to date. - The treatment often helps individuals who have failed to get improvements with other methods (see for example: Whorwell et al., 1984, 1987; Palsson et al., 1997, 2000).- It is a uniquely comfortable form of treatment; relaxing, easy and generally enjoyable.- It utilizes the healing power of the person's own mind, and is generally completely without negative side effects. - The treatment sometimes results in improvement in other symptoms or problems such as migraine or tension headaches, along with the improvement in IBS symptoms.- The beneficial effects of the treatment last long after the end of the course of treatment. According to research, individuals who improve from hypnosis treatment for IBS can generally look forward to years of reduced bowel symptoms. " http://www.ibshypnosis.com/index.html You might also read these IBS expert sites and information first. They are not commercial sites but expert sites and information.Hypnotherapy for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders By: Peter J. Whorwell, M.D., University Hospital of South Manchester, England http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/hypnosis.html Hypnosis Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome By: Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D., Research Associate, Department of Medicine, University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/HypnosisPalsson.html The Effects of Hypnosison Gastrointestinal ProblemsOlafur S. Palsson, Psy.D.Associate Professor of Medicine, School of Medicine, UNC-Chapel Hill http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...dc/hypnosis.htm The last is the person in warrington, although there is a list of lots of them, I would specifcally see Michael mahoney, because he trains them and has expertise in IBS personally. http://ibs-register.co.uk/ I will also still go over PI IBS if you want.HT put my severe IBS into remission personally.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I don't drink much alcohol, never flipped over it much anyway, don't drink soda, but not much of a soda drinker anyway. I am also a chef as well as a webmaster and have been for over twenty years and have cooked for the President and eat quite a variety of foods, but some I still avoid or don't eat to much of or often.Pain in the mornings is common, in part from a stress hormone cortisol, which also helps you and your colon wake up. Because you have not had IBS long, you don't have the nerve fiber pathways to the brain imbedded as much yet.The reason I mentioned Warrington, is there is a expert there you should see for Clinical Gut specific Hypnotherapy for IBS. Clinical focused HT is one of if not the most effective treatment for IBS to date and works on maay levels of IBS, including foods and pain and global symptoms as well as anxiety, stress reduction, worry and fear as a side effect of the process.People wonder why do HT for IBS or was it HT to begin with, bt it is a very real treatment recommened by the Rome experts and British Soceithy of Gastroenterology for refractory IBS and will help from keeping the above mention nerve fiber and brain gut communications from increasing over time."Why Consider Hypnosis Treatment for IBS?by Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D.Hypnosis is only one of several approaches to treating irritable bowel syndrome and may not be the most suitable option for all patients (click here for discussion of treatment options for IBS). However, hypnosis treatment has some advantages which makes it an attractive option for many IBS sufferers with chronic and severe symptoms:- It is one of the most successful treatment approaches for chronic IBS. The response rate to treatment is 80% and better in most published studies to date. - The treatment often helps individuals who have failed to get improvements with other methods (see for example: Whorwell et al., 1984, 1987; Palsson et al., 1997, 2000).- It is a uniquely comfortable form of treatment; relaxing, easy and generally enjoyable.- It utilizes the healing power of the person's own mind, and is generally completely without negative side effects. - The treatment sometimes results in improvement in other symptoms or problems such as migraine or tension headaches, along with the improvement in IBS symptoms.- The beneficial effects of the treatment last long after the end of the course of treatment. According to research, individuals who improve from hypnosis treatment for IBS can generally look forward to years of reduced bowel symptoms. " http://www.ibshypnosis.com/index.html You might also read these IBS expert sites and information first. They are not commercial sites but expert sites and information.Hypnotherapy for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders By: Peter J. Whorwell, M.D., University Hospital of South Manchester, England http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/hypnosis.html Hypnosis Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome By: Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D., Research Associate, Department of Medicine, University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/HypnosisPalsson.html The Effects of Hypnosison Gastrointestinal ProblemsOlafur S. Palsson, Psy.D.Associate Professor of Medicine, School of Medicine, UNC-Chapel Hill http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...dc/hypnosis.htm The last is the person in warrington, although there is a list of lots of them, I would specifcally see Michael mahoney, because he trains them and has expertise in IBS personally. http://ibs-register.co.uk/ I will also still go over PI IBS if you want.HT put my severe IBS into remission personally.


----------



## Lynda44 (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi Sam,I used to have problems with diarrhoea after spicy foods and after having my gall bladder removed in 2000 I also had to restrict how much fatty foods I ate. However the IBS became more prevalent after a bout of food poisoning with campylabacter in 2002. Since then I have had other things trigger the IBS such as too much alcohol.Lynda


----------



## Lynda44 (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi Sam,I used to have problems with diarrhoea after spicy foods and after having my gall bladder removed in 2000 I also had to restrict how much fatty foods I ate. However the IBS became more prevalent after a bout of food poisoning with campylabacter in 2002. Since then I have had other things trigger the IBS such as too much alcohol.Lynda


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Sam! I was "normal" until I got that awful campylobacter 20 yrs ago! I just hope you don't suffer as long as I have. I've had IBS D since I got the campy - how I wish I'd never eaten that chicken meal. I've tried so many different meds and am once again going through tests etc., Do try the probiotics, they certainly may help you. It's best to find one with BILLIONS of micro-organisms. I take one by Custom Probiotics - www.customprobiotics. You can get them from your health shop, 90 capsules for around ï¿½35.00. The other one I take is Culturelle but I have to order this over the net www.nutricentre.com that costs around ï¿½24 for 30 capsules. There are many different probiotics and everyone is different, you may have to try a few before you find one that suits you.The gut and brain are definitely connected, as Eric will tell you. It's as though when IBS sets in, our guts are programmed to re-act - I think my switch has got stuck! Don't think because I've had IBS for all these years that you will. Learn as much as you can about IBS and hopefully things will get better. Good luck.....


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Sam! I was "normal" until I got that awful campylobacter 20 yrs ago! I just hope you don't suffer as long as I have. I've had IBS D since I got the campy - how I wish I'd never eaten that chicken meal. I've tried so many different meds and am once again going through tests etc., Do try the probiotics, they certainly may help you. It's best to find one with BILLIONS of micro-organisms. I take one by Custom Probiotics - www.customprobiotics. You can get them from your health shop, 90 capsules for around ï¿½35.00. The other one I take is Culturelle but I have to order this over the net www.nutricentre.com that costs around ï¿½24 for 30 capsules. There are many different probiotics and everyone is different, you may have to try a few before you find one that suits you.The gut and brain are definitely connected, as Eric will tell you. It's as though when IBS sets in, our guts are programmed to re-act - I think my switch has got stuck! Don't think because I've had IBS for all these years that you will. Learn as much as you can about IBS and hopefully things will get better. Good luck.....


----------



## meribaibs (Jan 18, 2004)

Peardrops,Are Custom Probiotics available in UK health shops? A friend of mine needs a good brand, but he doesn't want to buy supplements online.Is anyone familiar with a product called Viracin? It's an anti-bacterial formula (also available in UK health stores). http://www.intensivenutrition.com/Viracin.htm


----------



## meribaibs (Jan 18, 2004)

Peardrops,Are Custom Probiotics available in UK health shops? A friend of mine needs a good brand, but he doesn't want to buy supplements online.Is anyone familiar with a product called Viracin? It's an anti-bacterial formula (also available in UK health stores). http://www.intensivenutrition.com/Viracin.htm


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Sam,Since you were on a course of antibiotics for the Campylobacter, have you had any stool cultures analyzed to confirm that you do not have an overgrowth of Clostridium Difficile?Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Sam,Since you were on a course of antibiotics for the Campylobacter, have you had any stool cultures analyzed to confirm that you do not have an overgrowth of Clostridium Difficile?Jeff


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Yes, Meribaibs, I get the custom probiotics from my local health shop. Jeff is right Sam, you must get a stool sample tested. I've also had Clostridium Difficile which was nearly as bad as the Campylobacter. The Culturelle LGG, from what I have read, can help to keep c-diff at bay. I've had two negative stool samples for the c-diff so maybe it works!


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Yes, Meribaibs, I get the custom probiotics from my local health shop. Jeff is right Sam, you must get a stool sample tested. I've also had Clostridium Difficile which was nearly as bad as the Campylobacter. The Culturelle LGG, from what I have read, can help to keep c-diff at bay. I've had two negative stool samples for the c-diff so maybe it works!


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks, what is Clostridium Difficile?The Dr has tested my stools twice since to have it culturised to see if I am carrying compylobacter again and it was neg, is this what you mean?Thanks, Sam.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks, what is Clostridium Difficile?The Dr has tested my stools twice since to have it culturised to see if I am carrying compylobacter again and it was neg, is this what you mean?Thanks, Sam.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Sam, up until I got Clostridium Difficle I too had not heard of it - sounded more like a cleaning product! It's a bacterium found in the intestinal tract which under the right circumstances can cause inflammation of the colon and diarrhoea. It produces two toxins. The two main causes of c-diff is recent antibiotics and it can also be acquired during hospitalization. Neither of these two applied to me getting c-diff, maybe I didn't have enough good flora? It's certainly worth taking probiotics if you have had to take antibiotics.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Sam, up until I got Clostridium Difficle I too had not heard of it - sounded more like a cleaning product! It's a bacterium found in the intestinal tract which under the right circumstances can cause inflammation of the colon and diarrhoea. It produces two toxins. The two main causes of c-diff is recent antibiotics and it can also be acquired during hospitalization. Neither of these two applied to me getting c-diff, maybe I didn't have enough good flora? It's certainly worth taking probiotics if you have had to take antibiotics.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Sam,The stool test for C. Difficile is different than Campylobacter. If you still have diarrhea each day then I would asked to be tested for it.Here is a website that I put together about C. Difficile: http://www.mediboard.com/cdiff/ Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Sam,The stool test for C. Difficile is different than Campylobacter. If you still have diarrhea each day then I would asked to be tested for it.Here is a website that I put together about C. Difficile: http://www.mediboard.com/cdiff/ Jeff


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

I will look into this today, thank you.If you are present with C.Difficile can they cure it?Sam.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

I will look into this today, thank you.If you are present with C.Difficile can they cure it?Sam.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sam, here is some information for you on it.Clostridium Difficile Infection By: Charalabos Pothoulakis, M.D., Division of Gastroenterology, Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center, Harvard Medical School, Boston, MA. http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/CDifficile.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sam, here is some information for you on it.Clostridium Difficile Infection By: Charalabos Pothoulakis, M.D., Division of Gastroenterology, Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center, Harvard Medical School, Boston, MA. http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/CDifficile.html


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Sam, I wouldn't worry too much about c-diff, you may not even have it. Best thing to do is if you are still having problems ask Dr for a stool test to check for this. I read so much about it after I knew I'd got it, it frightened me to death! It can be quite difficult to get rid of it. It can clear up but then the spores can hatch and off you go again! There is another support group I found as well as the one Jeff started, its - www.cdiffsupport.com - just click onto "discuss" at the top of the page. It can be quite depressing reading though, people have this c-diff and don't seem to get rid of it. Having said that, I seem to be OK now, still have the IBS but touch wood the c-diff hasn't returned. I would think it's more likely you have IBS from having the Campylobacter but it's best to get a definite diagnosis from your Dr.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Sam, I wouldn't worry too much about c-diff, you may not even have it. Best thing to do is if you are still having problems ask Dr for a stool test to check for this. I read so much about it after I knew I'd got it, it frightened me to death! It can be quite difficult to get rid of it. It can clear up but then the spores can hatch and off you go again! There is another support group I found as well as the one Jeff started, its - www.cdiffsupport.com - just click onto "discuss" at the top of the page. It can be quite depressing reading though, people have this c-diff and don't seem to get rid of it. Having said that, I seem to be OK now, still have the IBS but touch wood the c-diff hasn't returned. I would think it's more likely you have IBS from having the Campylobacter but it's best to get a definite diagnosis from your Dr.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi, I am getting tested today for Clostridium Difficile, I spoke to my dr this morning who said I was tested in JULY after the horrendous campylo and was clear but he says it will as well to test again, I take it they culturise your stool for a few days, thanks for the heads up anyway.God its so depressing havin all this pain, I get in a really good mood have a laugh and then wallop it rears its ugly head its like someone watching you and booting you in the gut saying your not allowed to have fun!! Can anyone relate to this ????







Well thanks all, your all so supportive and pro at this ibs, waiting to see a gastro dr now.Sam.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi, I am getting tested today for Clostridium Difficile, I spoke to my dr this morning who said I was tested in JULY after the horrendous campylo and was clear but he says it will as well to test again, I take it they culturise your stool for a few days, thanks for the heads up anyway.God its so depressing havin all this pain, I get in a really good mood have a laugh and then wallop it rears its ugly head its like someone watching you and booting you in the gut saying your not allowed to have fun!! Can anyone relate to this ????







Well thanks all, your all so supportive and pro at this ibs, waiting to see a gastro dr now.Sam.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

That's good Sam, at least you will know. When I got the c-diff I just new it wasn't my IBS. I was passing huge amounts of blood, this can happen with c-diff. Dr arranged a stool sample. They tested for a few things but it came back showing c-diff. My first reaction was "what the heck is that"? I don't understand why our doctor's don't test to see what good bacteria we have, I know you can get this test done but it seems to be something you would have to pay for. Surely if they can figure out what good bacteria you might be missing then you can replace it







Let us know how you get on. My sample was back within 3 days.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

That's good Sam, at least you will know. When I got the c-diff I just new it wasn't my IBS. I was passing huge amounts of blood, this can happen with c-diff. Dr arranged a stool sample. They tested for a few things but it came back showing c-diff. My first reaction was "what the heck is that"? I don't understand why our doctor's don't test to see what good bacteria we have, I know you can get this test done but it seems to be something you would have to pay for. Surely if they can figure out what good bacteria you might be missing then you can replace it







Let us know how you get on. My sample was back within 3 days.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

What's happened to my avatar? It's gone...


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

What's happened to my avatar? It's gone...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hey Peardrops...I rightclicked your avatar and the message I got was something like the service has been suspended.I suspect when I post this mine will be gone too..it is from the same place.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hey Peardrops...I rightclicked your avatar and the message I got was something like the service has been suspended.I suspect when I post this mine will be gone too..it is from the same place.K.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh No K.! I rather liked my dancing kitty. Took me ages to figure out how to do it. Wonder why it's been suspended? Yep, yours has gone too.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh No K.! I rather liked my dancing kitty. Took me ages to figure out how to do it. Wonder why it's been suspended? Yep, yours has gone too.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I nabbed one from the sites avatars for now...looks like I will go avatar shopping tonight.I recently got a photobucket.com account and I think if you load stuff into there you don't have to worry if the people owning the site the avatar is from maintain the site.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I nabbed one from the sites avatars for now...looks like I will go avatar shopping tonight.I recently got a photobucket.com account and I think if you load stuff into there you don't have to worry if the people owning the site the avatar is from maintain the site.K.


----------

